# Confirming whether or not someone served in MARSOC



## Charles Kay (Feb 22, 2013)

This guy at my work claims that he was a Marine Corps officer and served in a MARSOC/Intel capacity. I'm 99% sure that it's complete nonsense because this dude is the biggest bullshitter I know, is pretty out of shape, and just doesn't comport himself in a way that's consistent with a former Marine (let alone an officer or MARSOC Marine). Do you know of a way to verify whether or not someone was in the Marines or MARSOC? 

Thanks!


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2013)

Thread reopened.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 23, 2013)

Send me a message with his name and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 23, 2013)

If this guy is claiming an intel piece I work with the guys who have been there since it's inception, they would certainly have heard of him. Especially officer grade


----------



## Teufel (Feb 24, 2013)

Marines are generally not fat btw.  So that's usually a red flag.


----------

